# Do You Think Using Autotune is Acceptable?



## anthroguy101 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would like to know your opinion on the subject.  The torch is lit, let the flames begin!


----------



## Jude (Mar 4, 2011)

Depends on the genre.
For the most part, no.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 4, 2011)

I hate it. If it's just used for it's intended purpose of correcting notes and I can't notice it then it's ok, but if your singer is singing off pitch you should really just get a new singer :/


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

Hate it.

But Cynic uses a vocoder so I guess that kind of thing is cool in certain circumstances. But not autotune.


----------



## Pine (Mar 4, 2011)

I prefer Vocoders


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 4, 2011)

I like autotune in industrial music. As long as the artists can actually sing, and don't have to completely rely on it to appear as of they have talent.

This is why I hate most hiphop.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 4, 2011)

The world was a much better place without it.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 4, 2011)

This sums up how I feel about auto-tune.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 5, 2011)

SHAAWWWWTAAAAYYYYY


----------



## Aleu (Mar 5, 2011)

For vocal effects, cool. To make it seem like they are legit singers, it's no different than lying.


----------



## LLiz (Mar 5, 2011)

Depends, if the artist uses it to pretend to sound good then I can't stand it. 
If its deliberately used as an art form, to add a certain sound to a track, then its perfectly acceptable to me.

EDIT: you should add the option "as an art form" to that poll.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm totally fine with it.
The odds are that most music that people listen to nowadays is auto-tuned. To be honest, I prefer music with some auto-tune, it can give the song a certain feel.
Record companies can use it to their hearts content.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 5, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> The odds are that most music that people listen to nowadays is auto-tuned.


 
You don't listen to much music, do you? :3


----------



## LLiz (Mar 5, 2011)

Grycho said:


> You don't listen to much music, do you? :3


 
I think what you mean to say is "much GOOD music" right?
I used to think that all music was autotuned, but then I discovered that I had just been listening to the pop music that they flog on mainstream radio.


----------



## Aden (Mar 5, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> I'm totally fine with it.
> The odds are that most music that people listen to nowadays is auto-tuned.


 
Methinks you need to broaden your horizons


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 5, 2011)

LLiz said:


> I think what you mean to say is "much GOOD music" right?


 
There's no such thing as good music, silly. It's a matter of taste. : |


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 5, 2011)

Jay Z doesn't think so.

[yt]3EWruiIjBmo[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 5, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> I'm totally fine with it.
> The odds are that most music that people listen to nowadays is auto-tuned. To be honest, I prefer music with some auto-tune, it can give the song a certain feel.
> Record companies can use it to their hearts content.



O_O

>_<

*facepalm*


No sweetie, just...no.   That's like saying your fine with burger and fries, but have never tried anything else.   Auto-tune has been around for 14 years, and there has been plenty of kick ass music made that didn't use it.  There are bands today that don't use it.   

If you like music with auto-tune, okay.  I will even go so far as to agree and say it's used now and then to touch up a person's vocals a _wee, undetectable _bit on an album. But to say that most people listen to music with that *shudder* technology is nuts.  I sincerely doubt Chris Cornell (Soundgarden, Audioslave) uses it, or Angus Young of AC/DC.  

Go listen to music that was made before 1996 and make a comparison.  There's so much your missing out on.


----------



## LLiz (Mar 5, 2011)

Grycho said:


> There's no such thing as good music, silly. It's a matter of taste. : |



Yeah, I did mean good as in "In my opinion". 
Although, some songs I like make heavy use of Autotune. 



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Jay Z doesn't think so.
> 
> [yt]3EWruiIjBmo[/yt]


 
Y'know, I've heard that song so many times and I hadn't actually listened to the lyrics. 

I listen to the radio all day at work, and sometimes I have people in my office and there might be a song with really unsavoury lyrics playing, and I am totally ignorant to it, but the person who's in my office on the other hard is taking the lyrics in. Then I realise what's playing over the speakers... but then its too late, damage is done


----------



## Namba (Mar 5, 2011)

NOT if you use it simply because you can't sing... in fact, I hate autotune period... though I'm not against vocoding... that at least requires _some_ musical knowledge, but hence the word AUTO in AUTO TUNE... let me repeat that in a different way... automatically tuning your voice because it either sucks or you're insecure.
In a nutshell... autotune's for pansies.
Suck it, T-Pain!!!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 5, 2011)

LLiz said:
			
		

> Depends, if the artist uses it to pretend to sound good then I can't stand it.
> If its deliberately used as an art form, to add a certain sound to a track, then its perfectly acceptable to me.
> 
> EDIT: you should add the option "as an art form" to that poll.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can add options to a poll.  "As an art form" would fall under vocal effects.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 5, 2011)

Autotune allows me to whack off to Ke$ha videos without wanting to punch her in the throat.

For this, I thank it.


----------

